# Gun Shows



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

We have a gun show this weekend. I haven't been to one in awhile. I was surprised to see that the admission price is now $12.50. Is that a common price now? I would think with all the competition from Armslist and Facebook, etc., they would be trying to compete. Raising prices just for the chance to shop.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't been to a gun show in many years. The price you stated seems to be about right. The last time I did go to one, it was $10.00 to get in. It was $7.50 just to park.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Probably a regional thing. I went to 1 down here at the fairgrounds a month or so ago, I paid $6 to get in, parking was free.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Gun Shows are great....if you like beef jerky, Native American jewelry & Nazi memorabilia.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

54rambler said:


> We have a gun show this weekend. I haven't been to one in awhile. I was surprised to see that the admission price is now $12.50. Is that a common price now? I would think with all the competition from Armslist and Facebook, etc., they would be trying to compete. Raising prices just for the chance to shop.


Where is the show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

I agree with above. Why spend an extra $12.50 and then Parking to look? Get it online cheaper. It's a shame to as I like to support my local business and do buy frequently there rather than online. But as said above, worthless memorabilia and overpriced firearms....no thanks!


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Where is the show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The show is in Joplin, Mo. I think Springfield, Mo has a show next week. It will be bigger.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Really disappointed at the gun shows in the past couple of years. About 60% guns, 40% garage sale stuff. Over priced, too. Kind of funny though, their gun (s) are fantastic at their price while yours (same gun) isn't worth half. I expect the dealers to make a profit, but don't insult me by implying I just fell off the pumpkin truck.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

54rambler said:


> The show is in Joplin, Mo. I think Springfield, Mo has a show next week. It will be bigger.


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I went to the show. There was some nice stuff. There was also lots of junk. It did seem like there was the biggest selection of rifle stocks I've ever seen. One visitor brought in slabs of black walnut seasoned wood. He sold them pretty quickly.
I wound up trading for a nice CZ 2075 Rami in 9mm. I've wanted one of them foe a long time. 
I also ran into some old friends so it was a pretty good time.


----------

